# has anyone had any problems with clearance at customs?



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

Hiya all,

I've just spoken with a removal company reference to shipping some of our house hold goods over when the time comes to emigrate. They were very funny with my American style fridge freezer (very new) and said that it would be in my best interest not too bother taking it with us as the customs will be all over it and the inspection fees would be high. When I asked why they said that it's to do with the gases and that if they think there's CFC gases they will inspect and de-gas or destroy at our expense. When I checked my fridge/freezer it only stated that it had Cyclopentane gases in it. I have read the Aquis web page to see about compliance etc but it so confusing. Has any one else had problems when taking any of their stuff over as I would like to do as much homework as possible and not face too many inspection fines etc. 

many thanks

Satty


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

sattystevens said:


> Hiya all,
> 
> I've just spoken with a removal company reference to shipping some of our house hold goods over when the time comes to emigrate. They were very funny with my American style fridge freezer (very new) and said that it would be in my best interest not too bother taking it with us as the customs will be all over it and the inspection fees would be high. When I asked why they said that it's to do with the gases and that if they think there's CFC gases they will inspect and de-gas or destroy at our expense. When I checked my fridge/freezer it only stated that it had Cyclopentane gases in it. I have read the Aquis web page to see about compliance etc but it so confusing. Has any one else had problems when taking any of their stuff over as I would like to do as much homework as possible and not face too many inspection fines etc.
> 
> ...


Hi Satty,

which removal company told you this, I am curious as we were told the same from anglo pacific which after investigating at an expo in edinburgh found out to be true.

fortunataly we are leaving ours as part of the furniture in the sale of our house.

weelee


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Satty,

I know people who have bought over their fridges/freezers and haven't had any problems at all. We decided not to bring ours over as they were really quite old. If they were relatively new we would have shipped them.

I remember when we were interviewing shippers they said the same thing about the CFC gases etc but if it's a new-ish appliance it will comply with the CFC standards anyway. Ring round a couple more shippers just to see what they say too.

Or why not email AQIS direct with the make and model number and ask them the question.

Dolly


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

weelee said:


> Hi Satty,
> 
> which removal company told you this, I am curious as we were told the same from anglo pacific which after investigating at an expo in edinburgh found out to be true.
> 
> ...


hiya Weelee,

We spoke with 1st move International ltd who said don't bother. I'm going to email Samsung manufacturers and see if they can tell me exactly what gases are in the fridge as it cost me £900 and it's still new, if it's doable I want to take it but not if it's going to cost an arm and a leg. Yet, when I spoke with movecorp they said that there shouldn't be a problem as they will write what gases etc are in the fridge. so really confused as don't want to face fines when it gets to OZ. . both removals quoted me approx the same. But I'm still undecisive which one to go with as 1st move where quite strict on the "i wouldn't bring this if I were you". My daughters diabetic- insulin dependant and we were going to ship some of her medical stuff ie needles, sharps bin, blood testing strips etc but was advised not to ship the syringes as even with a doctors letter they will still inspect it. Apparantly the Customs inspectors charge by the hour. Yet Movecorp have said that there would be no problems with any of her medical stuff as long as we had a letter from doctor stating this was for her medication. The only thing they said was don't send her insulin in shipment which I wasn't going to do anyway. They also sent me a link to the Australian customs etc, but still no clearer. .... Ahhh decisions, decisions.

Customs home page

Australian Quarantine Service - What can't I take into Australia? - DAFF 

xx Satty


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

Dolly said:


> Hi Satty,
> 
> I know people who have bought over their fridges/freezers and haven't had any problems at all. We decided not to bring ours over as they were really quite old. If they were relatively new we would have shipped them.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dolly, I will be emailing them as I need to make sure that everything is ok before I send them in the shipment. Good news is I've just opened an email from them reference to taking medication in my suitcase and they're absolutely ok with it so long as I have a letter. Oh yeah and I'm allowed to bring herbs and spices, so long as they're packed correcly ie from shops. Don't know if I'll bring them but was just curious. Been watching too much of "Nothing to Declare" on TV and just worried about leaving it to chance.

So, did you not have any problems or queries or did all your stuff pass with flying colours.

xx Satty


----------



## klp (Mar 22, 2009)

I have read somewhere, I think in my moving and working in Oz book that you are not allowed to take fridges/freezers


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

When we moved over we packed in our suitcases bags of prawn cocktail crisps, HP sauce, gravy powder, chocolate (think we just about left enough room for clothes :lol: ). We declared them and was allowed to bring them through customs. 

Dolly


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

Dolly said:


> When we moved over we packed in our suitcases bags of prawn cocktail crisps, HP sauce, gravy powder, chocolate (think we just about left enough room for clothes :lol: ). We declared them and was allowed to bring them through customs.
> 
> Dolly


My kind of gal,
Thats what I'm thinking of doing. Clothes can come on shipment but def HP sauce for Mark and walkers crip as I've been told they're hard to get hold off. hmmmm... not too sure on the chocolate though. Why gravy powder??? 

xx Satty


----------



## twinkle-toes (Mar 29, 2008)

i'm a scrapbooker and i have a die-cutting machine. wonder if that will get past customs.. not to mention my dies.. eek!


----------



## klp (Mar 22, 2009)

twinkle-toes said:


> i'm a scrapbooker and i have a die-cutting machine. wonder if that will get past customs.. not to mention my dies.. eek!


hadn't even thought that it might be a problem, was just going to pack my cricut machine in my suitcase


----------



## twinkle-toes (Mar 29, 2008)

klp said:


> hadn't even thought that it might be a problem, was just going to pack my cricut machine in my suitcase


heard from a friend that a friend of hers got her BS sent back from AU! 

need to find out if i can ship my BS + dies + ink/paints. eek!


----------



## klp (Mar 22, 2009)

twinkle-toes said:


> heard from a friend that a friend of hers got her BS sent back from AU!
> 
> need to find out if i can ship my BS + dies + ink/paints. eek!


Why was it not allowed? cant see that it would fall into any of the catergories of things not allowed


info on fridges/freezers - see ozone depleting substances
prohibited and restricted imports


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

*Reply from Customs*

Hiya Guys, had a reply from customs in Aus ref: my fridge freezer and they were most helpful, I've attached both replies below as hope they'll be useful. have also sent an email to [email protected] and waiting to see what they say. 

Xx Satty


Dear Satty,

Thank you for your email.

The unaccompanied personal effects (including motor vehicles) of a tourist, temporary resident, migrant or returning Australian citizen are exempt from certain requirements of the Ozone Protection and Synthetic Greenhouse Gas Management Act 1989 (OPSGGM). 

Please contact the Department of Environment, Water, Heritage and the Arts for advice by email to [email protected] or visit 
Ozone Depleting Substances and Synthetic Greenhouse Gases
Regards, 

Sue Vivian 
Customs and Border Protection Officer | Customs Information and Support Centre | CE&CS
Australian Customs and Border Protection Service
P: 1300 363 263 
E: [email protected]
W: Customs home page <http://www.customs.gov.au/>


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

*Finally someone from Ozone dept has replied*

Hiya all, I finally got an answer on the fridge freezer query. Dolly, you were right the new ones are ok as they have "safe Gases" but needed an email confirmation so I can stick it to the fridge. Still alot of Jargon but they have said Yes and thats good enough for me....

This is what they said:

HCFC is an Ozone Depleting Substance (ODS), however R600a (Isobutane) is a natural refrigerant with no effect to the ozone layer and not a HCFC. While R600a is the environmentally friendly option you can import either substance just so long as it is as a personal effect. I have sited the relevant legislation below.

Section 12 of the Ozone Protection and Synthetic Greenhouse Gas Management Act 1989 states that a person must not import pre charged equipment unless the importer holds either a licence or is covered by paragraph 68 of the Customs Act 1901 which covers personal or household effects.
Regards
Justin Keast
Licencing Coordinator
Ozone & Synthetic Gas Team
Phone: 02 6274 1237
Facsimile: 02 6274 1610
Email: [email protected]


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

sattystevens said:


> Hiya all, I finally got an answer on the fridge freezer query. Dolly, you were right the new ones are ok as they have "safe Gases" but needed an email confirmation so I can stick it to the fridge. Still alot of Jargon but they have said Yes and thats good enough for me....
> 
> This is what they said:
> 
> ...


hi satty way too much info just give me a cold beer please

weelee


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

weelee said:


> hi satty way too much info just give me a cold beer please
> 
> weelee


You know, thats what Mark more-or-less said. Forget the Jargon will it be ok to take as wants it for ice-cold beer.... typical, Saying that I've got a cold bottle of wine (Australian... of course) waiting to be opened in 2 weeks time... can't wait to get sozzled. Will probably move onto the tequilas later on, I don't drink alot but when you're not allowed it makes you want it more. Did Dot have a good drink after her all-clear. Is her nerves holding up with September fast approaching. 
XX Satty


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

sattystevens said:


> You know, thats what Mark more-or-less said. Forget the Jargon will it be ok to take as wants it for ice-cold beer.... typical, Saying that I've got a cold bottle of wine (Australian... of course) waiting to be opened in 2 weeks time... can't wait to get sozzled. Will probably move onto the tequilas later on, I don't drink alot but when you're not allowed it makes you want it more. Did Dot have a good drink after her all-clear. Is her nerves holding up with September fast approaching.
> XX Satty


when Dot got the all clear we flew out to cape town the next day so we had quite a good time. I will pm you and tell you about it dont want to take this off topic

weelee


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Does your freezer run on 220V - Have you priced a transformer that can supply enough Amps? Are the parts available in OZTralia
(why why do the Yanks do things otherwise 110/NTSC/drive on the right(wrong) side, super sized meals etc :tongue1: )


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

Halo said:


> Does your freezer run on 220V - Have you priced a transformer that can supply enough Amps? Are the parts available in OZTralia
> (why why do the Yanks do things otherwise 110/NTSC/drive on the right(wrong) side, super sized meals etc :tongue1: )



My freezer runs between 220 - 240v. I was told none of that would be the problem, just to ensure the gases were ozone friendly. Samsung said it was all good. As for parts the damm things only 1 yr old if it let me down I'd torch it. My OH asked was it worth the hassle of taking it over.... me, I love my F/F and it'd hardly take up much space as we're not taking beds or much furniture so it's worth a try. And as for why the yanks do it differently...... well..... where does one start.  Thats gotta be a start of a new thread

xx satty


----------

